# nettoyage écran iBook



## philbel (14 Août 2002)

Avec quoi nettoyez vous l'écran de votre iBook? Après 6 mois d'utilisation, j'aimerais lui redonner un éclat flamboyant!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Août 2002)

Salut Philbel !
Perso, si l'écran n'est pas trop crade, j'utilise uniquement une peau de chamois légèrement humide - ça suffit amplement !
Si un super-nettoyage est nécessaire, je te conseille les produits destinés à nettoyer les lentilles des objectifs photos (du style Kodak lens cleaner etc... ...) - aucun risque avec ce genre de produits !
Bon nettoyage !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
A+


----------



## totoffff (14 Août 2002)

Vous allez peut-être me trouver barbare, mais mon  IBook je le nettoie tout simplement avec du produit à vitre et ça fait plus de 2 ans que ça dure et il n'a pas l'air mécontent. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2002)

ATTENTION surtout PAS d'ALCOOL !


----------



## rillettes (14 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * ATTENTION surtout PAS d'ALCOOL !  *



Il a pas dit non plus qu'il le lessivait au pure malte... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## o0.0o (16 Août 2002)

Heuu j'le nettoie aussi avec du produit à vitre ... faut pas ?!
ou Faux pas ?!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2002)

Je repete pas de produit avec ALCOOL !


----------



## Nest18 (20 Août 2002)

.... pas d'amoniaque !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif

Nettoyeur à lentille, lunette est parfais et économique.


----------



## jeromemac (21 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Je repete pas de produit avec ALCOOL !  *


y'a de l'alcool dans le produit à vitre?? moi aussi je le nettoi avec du produit à vitre et tou va bien...


----------



## maousse (21 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeromemac:</font><hr />* 
y'a de l'alcool dans le produit à vitre ?
*<hr /></blockquote>

Ça dépend lequel /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Une recette de grand-mère pour laver ses vitres est d'utiliser de l'alcool à brûler dilué pour les carreaux...(ça marche aussi pour le lave-glace en voiture, mais faut diluer beaucoup et c'est juste une solution de dépannage...)

a+ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2002)

Je repete pas D'ALCOOL sur un dalle LCD


----------



## maousse (21 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Je repete pas D'ALCOOL sur un dalle LCD   *



C'est bien ce que je disais :  * pas D'ALCOOL sur un dalle LCD !! * 
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

C'était juste une mise en garde contre certains produits à vitres.. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2002)

Le miens que j'ai trouvé c'est des mousses de nétoyage pour matériel informatique, par il faut bien mettre votre écran a plat pour l'utiliser


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2002)

J'ai mis bcp de temps avant de trouver comment nettoyer l'ecran
sans que ca ne laisse aucune trace (j'avais beau nettoyer gt jamais
content du résultat car ca laissait trjs des traces).

Donc la technique ULTIME est super simple, mais SUPER efficace:

Prenez 2 chiffons doux (en cotton par exemple). Mouillez un des
deux chiffons aveec de l'eau pour qu'il soit humide.

Passez le chiffon humide sur l'ecran. Ensuite, tout de suite apres,
secher immédiatement l'ecran avec le 2eme chiffon (sec).
Résultat garanti : PLUS UNE SEULE TRACE  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2002)

pat++ a dit:
			
		

> * Résultat garanti : PLUS UNE SEULE TRACE  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *



on a dit  *Pas d'alcool!!!!* 
hein? tu parles pas d'alcool...
scuse, j'ai cru...
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Actarus (22 Août 2002)

Decus, on a dit pas d'alcool ! ni sur l'écran ni devant l'écran  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

je plaisante bien sur. 

Jusqu'à présent je n'ai pas eu besoin de netoyer mon écran mais vos astuces seront certainement utiles un jour prochain. Merci


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Actarus:</font><hr />* Decus, on a dit pas d'alcool ! ni sur l'écran ni devant l'écran  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

ah si, devant l'écran on peut!!! si on en met trop l'image devient un peu trouble, et si on en met bcp trop on voit carrément plus rien... mais bon, après quelques heures il n'y parait plus...
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ibabar (28 Août 2002)

salut à tous!
donc ...pas d'alcool si je suis bien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
étant opticien, je vous conseille les microfibres avec lesquelles vous pouvez nettoyer l'écran à sec sans risque de rayure: très pratique pour enlever la poussière sans faire de nettoyage "profond" avec les produits
@+


----------



## rezba (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ibabar:</font><hr />
étant opticien, je vous conseille les microfibres avec lesquelles vous pouvez nettoyer l'écran à sec sans risque de rayure: très pratique pour enlever la poussière sans faire de nettoyage "profond" avec les produits
<hr /></blockquote>

Tu trouves ça où ? Chez les opticiens comme toi ?


----------



## ibabar (3 Septembre 2002)

tout à fait!
ce sont des chiffons "secs" dans ledit matériau (microfibre)
souvent présenté dans des pochettes plastiques
ça vaut dans les 5
peut-etre en hypermarché??? mais j'en doute: on y trouve plutot des lingettes humides ou des sprays
@+


----------



## peyret (24 Octobre 2002)

Qu'est ce qui peut bien salir les écrans si fort, qu'il faut pas d'alcool pour les nettoyer... ? Au lieu de nettoyer attaquons-nous au problème : qui les salit !


----------



## myckmack (18 Octobre 2003)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui peut bien salir les écrans si fort, qu'il faut pas d'alcool pour les nettoyer... ? Au lieu de nettoyer attaquons-nous au problème : qui les salit !


Les doigts, les postillons, la fumée de cigarette,...


----------



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2003)

Nan c'est des conneries tout ça... moi je suis sûr qu'il y a quelqu'un qui vient la nuit et qui met ses doigts sur mon écran, j'en suis persuadé !!!!


----------



## Graphistecomfr (18 Octobre 2003)

ibabar a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait!
> ce sont des chiffons "secs" dans ledit matériau (microfibre) souvent présenté dans des pochettes plastiques. ça vaut dans les 5
> peut-etre en hypermarché??? mais j'en doute: on y trouve plutot des lingettes humides ou des sprays



Si, si on peut trouver des chiffons microfibres dans les grandes surfaces au rayon des produits d'entretien de lunettes et lentilles. Néanmoins je n'ai jusqu'ici jamais eut de chiffon de bonne qualité par ce biais. Ceux fournis chez les occulistes comme ceux de marque Nikon sont de bien meilleur facture et ne laissent *aucune* fibre sur le verre contrairement à ceux vendus en grandes surfaces.

A noter que ce genre de chiffon est utile pour nettoyer *délicatement* les lentilles des objectifs de son appareil photo.


----------



## Onra (20 Octobre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Si, si on peut trouver des chiffons microfibres dans les grandes surfaces au rayon des produits d'entretien de lunettes et lentilles. Néanmoins je n'ai jusqu'ici jamais eut de chiffon de bonne qualité par ce biais. Ceux fournis chez les occulistes comme ceux de marque Nikon sont de bien meilleur facture et ne laissent *aucune* fibre sur le verre contrairement à ceux vendus en grandes surfaces.
> 
> A noter que ce genre de chiffon est utile pour nettoyer *délicatement* les lentilles des objectifs de son appareil photo.



Moi c'est ce que j'utilise. J'ai acheté un chiffon en micro-fibre spécialement pour les optiques photos. En plus le chiffon est lavable et permet de nettoyer avec efficacité *sans* produit mes optiques et mon écran d'iBook


----------

